# Going to Buckmasters wish me luck



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Well on thurs i am heading out to south carolina to try my luck at the buckmasters top bow qualifier. I am going to give it hell and try to represent ND :beer:

mark


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Shoot straight :beer:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck and have a great time.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Is that a video game? Good luck


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

its the one you see on tv with the pop up 3-d targets. thanks for the support guys.

mark


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good luck man! Knock 'em down...


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

good luck man


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I guess I have never seen what you are talking about on channel 10 or 13. Is it shooting at decoy type targets or something?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.mosportsmen.com/specevents/b ... rsexpo.htm

scroll down and you will see the course and the targets. they are life sized foam deer targets.

mark


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks dogdigger, do they let disabled people shoot their crossbows in this?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

that i am unsure of. it is shot from a tree stand so i dunno.

mark


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

What type of sights do you use. I have seen this on TV and it doesn't give the shooter any time to adjust the site if you just use the one pin. Those targets aren't standing very long before they go back down out of sight.

Good luck and do us ND hunters proud.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Go Get em Dog that looks like one hell of a shoot Iwish you the best


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks guys. i will post an update on friday afternoon after i shoot the first round.

mark


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i got done with round one. I am currently sitting in the middle of the pack with round two to come tomorrow. this shoot is very challenging, we had 60 seconds to look at the course before we shot and that was without the targets being up. tomorrow eve i will know whether i will be going on to the finals or not. i did hit both moving targets though, one at 55 and one at about 37. we will see what happens. thanks for the support .

mark


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

git'er done mark... any ******** down there??? :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats great to hear, good luck tomorrow !!!


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

GOOD LUCK!!!!

BE COOL 8) :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well i made the first cut today but i couldnt put together a good enough round to make it into the top 16. it was a good time and i will be back next year for sure. thanks for the support guys.

mark


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

congrats man... have a safe trip home.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> done mark... agit'er ny ******** down there???


does it snow in ND?? :lol:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Hey Digger, how do they work that 3-D Range?

1. Do you get to view it before you shoot it, if so, for how long
2. What type of sights do they allow, any scopes
3. What type of sights did you use to shoot it(single pin or multiple)
4. What are you going to work on to improve next years chances(yardage judgeing, different bow set up............)
5. What advice would you have for someone going to shoot it


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

only outside Bobm, only outside... kinda hot indoors in ND for most of us sissy's. :lol:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Tony Turner said:


> Hey Digger, how do they work that 3-D Range?
> 
> 1. Do you get to view it before you shoot it, if so, for how long
> 2. What type of sights do they allow, any scopes
> ...


1. yes for about a minute without the targets up. 
2. some guys used a scoped sight most use a hunting sight or a sureloc with a pin set.
3. i used a spot hogg with 5 pins and a light. seemed to work very well for me but some guys use a single pin and range off it. there is no time to move your sight
4. my main thing will be to mentally prepare. and work on some more long range stuff. and review the video of the shoot.

5. get a video so you can watch it, work on nocking your arrows fast it will make or break you. i jsut got back from the trip i am sure i will think of some more stuff later.


----------

